# WANTED, de rosa frame



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

Wanted , de rosa frame and fork 46-47 cm sloping geo

would like an avant but i'd be more than happy with a dual merak or even macro

had a dual last year but sold it and regreted it ever since

just seeing whats out there before i buy a new one

Thanks


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I have a 52cm regular 2004 yellow Merak frame which I'm thinking of moving on. Does that work out to sloping 46-47cm?


----------



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

Cheers but it would be too big, nice bike tho


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I figured 46-47 sloping would have virtual top tube length in the ball park of 53.5cm which my traditional geometry bike has.


----------



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

its the top tube length i'm going off and yours has a 53.5 top tube and i need a 52,

in a regular i'd need a 48 or 49

plus i prefare sloping geo

thanks


----------



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

sorted now just got me a new merak


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

roadmoggy said:


> its the top tube length i'm going off and yours has a 53.5 top tube and i need a 52,
> 
> in a regular i'd need a 48 or 49
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that? New Merak (hydroformed) Regular 48 and 49 are smaller bikes than slope 45. Top tube length shouldn't be the only criteria in frame selection. Different angle between seat tube (AR on de rosa chart) and horizontal top tube (BR) can effectively shorten or lengthen top tube, so TT length alone is a tricky choice.
Also, head tube height is IMHO much more important dimension than top tube length and in majority cases with "modern" frames the only real indicator of the size.
Sloping Merak 45 has head tube (F in De Rosa chart) of 12,8 cm and regular 48 has 9,4 cm which is BIG difference....those two frames are not the same size, sloping 45 being much bigger than regular 48.
If you ask me equivalent of Merak sloping 45 is regular 52, regular being marginally bigger. Regular 52 has longer top tube, but you'll compensate 1 cm there much easier tnan 3,5 cm at the head tube.

From what I can see on the above picture you got the right size. With regular 48 you would have additional 3 cm of spacers for the same bar position. 5 cm of spacers would be clear indication you got the wrong frame.
Anyway...it seems you have the right one...enjoy.


----------



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

Smokva.... you really need to get out more!!!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

roadmoggy said:


> Smokva.... you really need to get out more!!!


Yeah, I guess you are right


----------



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL, loving the new frame tho, man its stiff, responsive and quick


----------

